# Template For A File Hosting Site



## coolkenny13 (Feb 13, 2005)

hello friends , me n my friend are in a small fix.We already have our own site started out. you can check it out here .

```
www.uploadfactory.us
```
now we both dont agree to the layout right now , cuz it looks to plain.So we got a total of 100 $ to buy a very good template/layout for our site. Could u suggest something to us 100$ or probably even less  a very good template.Not those simple layouts but a good one.Then again it should also be a nice n dark layout.Thank u friends.We just got 2 days before we select one.so all the suggestions as quick as possiblem would help .thankx

Our site is a filehosting like rapidshare or megaupload.SO we need a layout to something like that :wink:


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

If you're going to pay for a template, pay someone to make you a custom templates designed specifly for your site, rather than buy a pre-made template because chances are a ton of other sites will have the same one.


----------



## The Stealthy One (May 15, 2007)

Are you sure you don't want to stick with something simple? Remember, different is always better. 

Anyway, you may wish to check http://www.templatemonster.com if you really would like a template. They have many available that are under $100 in price.


----------



## pcpro17 (Oct 9, 2006)

Also, make sure it doesn't have pop-ups. That is the quickest way to get people to stop going to your site.


----------

